# Chi vs. Other ceramic hair straightener



## smallpuppy (Jun 9, 2005)

I currently straighten my hair with this ceramic flat iron I bought at Sally Hansen Beauty Store..It cost me like $45..It worked great for me but after some time the plates started to turn black (almost like if something got burned) and I don't use anything on my hair when I use it. I've been thinking about buying a chi straightener..I've heard that it doesn't damage your hair and is the best stuff there..what do you think??


----------



## Jen (Jun 9, 2005)

The one and only one I've used has been a Chi. I really like it. My daughter has one much less expensive that works good and hasn't damaged her hair at all. But, if she has the opportunity to use my Chi over hers, she does.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a chi flat iron and it is so awesome,worth the price.It also does my hair in half the time



I would definetly recomed it!!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* My mom's coworker says she has this too and my mom is dying to try it! Can you ladies tell me how much it costs and where I can get it? I actuallly got mine for 109 dollars at the jcpenny salon.I went in to buy some pants for my daughter who spilled soda all over hers and the salon ladies grabbed me to test it.Once i saw how easy and silky my hair came out they sold me!!Im sure you can find then at a beauty supply store too.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree, the CHI is a great iron... I'm not big on flat Irons -- as I tend to get better results with my ceramic brushes &amp; blowdryer... but if you want a good quality iron... CHI is the way to go!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Thanks! I'm gonna look into that. 
No prob,sometimes in jcpenney they run specials on the iron ,like a % off.


----------



## Sofia (Jun 10, 2005)

I love my CHI. I just regret not getting one sooner.


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Jun 10, 2005)

I had a Chi, and just after the one year warranty expired... IT DIED!! It wouldn't even turn on any more! Soo... I bought the Paul Mitchell Smoothing Iron at Trade Secret for $135. I love it and have used it every single day for the past 6 months!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* I had a Chi, and just after the one year warranty expired... IT DIED!! It wouldn't even turn on any more! Soo... I bought the Paul Mitchell Smoothing Iron at Trade Secret for $135. I love it and have used it every single day for the past 6 months! 






sorry to hear about your loss



Glad you found one the works!


----------



## Liz (Jun 10, 2005)

the only time i've used a chi on my hair is when the hairdresser used it on my hair once.

i have the sedu ceramic flat iron. it was rated very high on www.folica.com and the reviews for the chi weren't very good on there. i like it so far even though i don't flat iron my hair that often as i don't want to damage it too much.


----------



## Liz (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Ooh I never knew about that website. Thanks for putting it here, Liz! no problem!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 12, 2005)

I've never heard of Chi straightners. Personally I used a futura fransen straightner. I've had it for a little over a year now, and I rate it very highly! I have long hair, about half way down my back, and it takes me a little over 10 minutes to straighten it from its natrually wavyish state. I don't know if you can get them in the states, but I would really recommend them. Damage to my hair is minimum, and they don't get the nasty black burnt stuff that some other brands do!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 13, 2005)

Paul Mitchell has some great stuff! Glad you found a good one that works for you!!





Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* I had a Chi, and just after the one year warranty expired... IT DIED!! It wouldn't even turn on any more! Soo... I bought the Paul Mitchell Smoothing Iron at Trade Secret for $135. I love it and have used it every single day for the past 6 months!


----------



## divadee62 (Jun 14, 2005)

I love my Chi Turbo but the reviews and pics that I've seen on folica.com have convinced me to try the Sedu iron. I have been transitioning from relaxed hair to natural and my hair is very thick and somewhat coarse. The Chi turbo does well on relaxed african-american hair that needs a slight "touch-up" but I don't feel that it gets my natural texture as straight.

It might be that I need a better product to apply to my natural hair, but I'm curious to try the Sedu iron!


----------



## sweetface18 (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* I currently straighten my hair with this ceramic flat iron I bought at Sally Hansen Beauty Store..It cost me like $45..It worked great for me but after some time the plates started to turn black (almost like if something got burned) and I don't use anything on my hair when I use it. I've been thinking about buying a chi straightener..I've heard that it doesn't damage your hair and is the best stuff there..what do you think??



I went through 4 bad chis....i think it depends on the one you get...the older version works wayyy better than the new one (and i'm not talking about the red one)....the old one has a smaller led button and it blinks..the new one is bigger and stays red.....
anyways..try misikko.com...they have some of the cheapest price plus free shipping and no tax...


----------



## smallpuppy (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sweetface18* I went through 4 bad chis....i think it depends on the one you get...the older version works wayyy better than the new one (and i'm not talking about the red one)....the old one has a smaller led button and it blinks..the new one is bigger and stays red.....
anyways..try misikko.com...they have some of the cheapest price plus free shipping and no tax...

Thanks for that website girl! I've never heard of it!


----------



## nawtylaura (Jul 25, 2005)

i use these hair straighteners. ive had over 5 different sets in the past and i find these are the best ive ever used. GHD proffesional straighteners


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 25, 2005)

Which Chi iron would you folks recommend getting? I understand there's more than one.

I stopped flat ironing my hair once I started getting it Thermal Reconditioned, but when my roots grow out....they can look a little wavy.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree with Cipher... I don't use a flat iron - but from friends who use CHI irons, I've heard the regular is better than the turbo


----------



## sportygirl (Jul 27, 2005)

I have the Chi too and i love it. I've only had it for a year and it works really well. I still feel like it's drying for my hair but not as much as some of the cheaper versions.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Jul 28, 2005)

I love my Chi and wouldn't trade it for the world, I have had mine for 4 years nows and it is still going strong.


----------



## cmlegend99 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just got my maxiglide today and it's awesome! IT REALLY REALLY REALLY works! It takes like 5 minutes to do my hair.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cmlegend99* I just got my maxiglide today and it's awesome! IT REALLY REALLY REALLY works! It takes like 5 minutes to do my hair. Really? Thats awesome!! I know a lot of people on here were interested in it...





And welcome to Mut! I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you!


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, so the Chi it is. Now, why the one inch as opposed to something wider?

(your comments will help me to decide



)


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 4, 2005)

bumping up..


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 14, 2005)

I searched for and decided to bump up this thread because I'm considering buy a ceramic flat iron in the near future.

My hair is thermal reconditioned and I'd use it for when my roots start growing out and become wavy.

Can anyone recommend which Chi and why?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Charmaine !!!


----------



## Cirean (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Ok, so the Chi it is. Now, why the one inch as opposed to something wider?

(your comments will help me to decide



)

I don't use one often, I have a drugstore cheap one, so I have no idea which to buy. My hairdresser said you need the 1" for doing flips, the wider ones are only for straightening.


----------



## xotinkerbellglo (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a Chi ceramic iron it is the one that is preset and has and on and off. I think its 1inch to 2inch. It workt great. I would use a silicon base gel on your hair when you are drying it and dry most of it first then use a ceramic brush and dry the rest that way. Then use the iron. Thats what seems to work the best. It is easier to straighten your hair when its the least curly as possible. So I would by the original chi or if you think that will be to hot and intense for your hair, then buy the one that you can adjust the temperature settings. I bought mine on ebay for a pretty good price. Good luck!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Sep 21, 2005)

The CHI is amazing!!!!! I have the 1" flat iron as well as the Chi 1 1/2" barrel curling iron. I love them and would recommend highly


----------



## vballislove<3 (Jun 10, 2006)

I want a CHI, but I think the 1 inch will take FOREVER on my hair, and all I want to do is straighten, I could care less if it flips. Does CHI make a bigger model? If so, what is it and where can I get one for a decent price?


----------



## marshall1704 (Jun 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *nawtylaura* http://www.ghds.co.uk/newimages/ghd-classic.jpgi use these hair straighteners. ive had over 5 different sets in the past and i find these are the best ive ever used. GHD proffesional straighteners



I have the same kind, My sister-in-law has one of the Sally Flat irons and hers is doing the same thing that yours is. Only Chi is worth the money and you will save a lot instead of having to keep buy the cheap irons that don't last but a few months. You will save a lot in the long run. I got mine on ebay for $87.99, it is the best and I LOVE IT!! Also, if you ever have any problems with it you can mail them $20.00 for the shipping cost and they will fix it!!


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## rllions (Jul 6, 2006)

I love my Solia, got it around this time last year FOr $85 from Folica.com and it still works great.


----------



## laura112 (Aug 15, 2006)

I was just gonna mention the GHDs, are they only available in the UK? I'd never heard of the CHI ones till I saw them mentioned on this site. Has anyone tried them both? which would you say is better? My GHDs have broken 3 times, at least they've still been under the guarantee and I got them replaced but the wait between sets was torture!


----------



## jessiee (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a babyliss and I love it.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a wet dry ceramic straightener by babyliss that I got from the hairshow, cost me 35 bucks. and mine turned black also, I think it is becuase of the white finish on the plate it is very delicate so you would have to be careful in cleaning it. but chi is excellent, and also flat irons with tourmaline in them their great too,


----------



## lainey (Aug 15, 2006)

solia i love!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

My only experience with Chi has always been in the salon, but it's always worked wonders! I still haven't bought one for myself though. I've tried two other brands you can just get in Wally World in the past, and they obviously didn't work well *lol* I recently received a Jilbere flat iron, and it seemed okay for the few test patches I did. I'm going to give it a try sometime soon to see how well it actually works though.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 16, 2006)

the chi is quite popular. i think it would be a good choice. i've only used a flat iron by conair, but i've been thinking lately that it is time for an UPGRADE.


----------



## danabelle (Aug 17, 2006)

Was going to buy a CHI for $190 and the same day I saw one called Babyliss for $80. It was on sale so I bought the Babyliss. It works awesome, very quick and I like it. Than again, I have yet to try out that beautiful CHI straightener I hear so much about... But the price? Ah! I guess I'm cheap.


----------



## so-char (Sep 2, 2006)

I've never heard of CHI straighteners ! the ones everyone raves about here in the UK are GHDs, but a new make has come out that is supposed to top GHDs, I just bought some, I LOVE them, they are called t3's, they cost me Â£97.99 online, which is about $185 USD and there are only 4 sites you should buy from so that you get the full 2 year warranty, go to http://www.t3magic.com/ to check them out and it also tells you where you should buy from.

They are made of 100% tourmaline, they are beautiful, and I got 3 free tourmaline brushes worth about Â£15 each ! they work very well on my hair and I have very long hair thats naturally curly.

I used to have really cheap Remmington ones that worked really well but they wore out too quickly and damaged my hair, these t3s are supposed to be the least damaging ones out there!


----------



## karv07 (May 28, 2011)

I recommend the one that i use, it's the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it works amazing. I love it!

it heats up to 450f with temperature control, dual voltage, tourmaline ceramic plates with rounded edges which makes it great for also curling your hair. Also has a 3 year warranty.


----------

